# Linux auf deutsch?



## aNero (18. Oktober 2003)

Hi ich wollt endlich mal von windoof auf Linux umsteigen... jetzt hab ich es allerdings nur auf englisch gefunden... ich wollte fragen ob Linux auch auf deutsch existiert und wen wo? 
(bin nich soon geni in englisch)

Helft mir ich will kein windoof mehr


----------



## danube (18. Oktober 2003)

http://www.mandrake.com runterladen und bei der Installation Deutsch auswählen


----------



## Thorsten Ball (18. Oktober 2003)

Gott sei dank kommst du endlich von "Windoof?" weg.

-_-


----------



## aNero (19. Oktober 2003)

ähm... aber was soll ich runterladen?


----------



## Blumenkind (19. Oktober 2003)

ftp://ftp.leo.org/pub/comp/os/unix/linux/Mandrake/Mandrake-iso/i586/

Die 3 CD iso's

Und nicht vergessen Deutsch bei der Installation zu wählen


----------



## aNero (28. Oktober 2003)

so ich hab null  peilung...

erklärts mir mal für ganz ganz doofe BITTE


----------



## Dario Linsky (28. Oktober 2003)

Lad Dir einfach die beiden Dateien mit der Endung *.iso runter, brenn die mit einem entsprechenden Programm Deiner Wahl auf einen CD-Rohling (sollte im Idealfall vorher leer sein) und beschrifte diesen dann entsprechend. Wenn Du damit fertig bist, legst Du die soeben erstellte CDROM ins Laufwerk ein und startest den PC neu. Normalerweise sollte er jetzt von der CD booten und das Setup starten.


----------



## JoelH (29. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

http://www.linuxiso.org/

die grossen Distributionen sind alle mehrsprachig, keine Panik.


----------



## aNero (30. Oktober 2003)

hm... ich glaub jetzt hats bei mir auch noch geschnackelt =P


----------



## JohannesR (1. November 2003)

```
/etc/environment
LANG="de_DE"
LC_CTYPE="de_DE"
LC_NUMERIC="de_DE"
LC_TIME="de_DE"
LC_COLLATE="de_DE"
LC_MONETARY="de_DE"
LC_MESSAGES="de_DE"
LC_PAPER="de_DE"
LC_NAME="de_DE"
LC_ADDRESS="de_DE"
LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE"
LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE"
LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE"
LC_ALL="de_DE"

export LANG LC_CTYPE LC_NUMERIC LC_TIME LC_COLLATE LC_MONETARY LC_MESSAGES LC_PAPER LC_NAME LC_ADDRESS LC_TELEPHONE LC_MEASUREMENT LC_IDENTIFICATION LC_ALL
```

Am besten fuegst du das ganze per 
	
	
	



```
# echo '<dasDaOben>' >> /etc/environment
```
 ein...


----------



## aNero (1. November 2003)

also irgendwie passt das wirklich hier nicht rein... (meiner meinung nach...) und fals doch hast du die erklärung vergessen =P


----------



## JohannesR (1. November 2003)

Wer mitdenkt und/oder Google bemueht wir feststellen, dass man damit die Sprache von einigen/viele/fast allen Applikationen auf Deutsch stellen kann.
Uebrigens finde ich es sehr anmaßend von dir, beurteilen zu wollen, was hier reingehoert und was nicht...


----------



## Dario Linsky (1. November 2003)

Das da oben sind Umgebungsvariablen für die Sprach- und Landeseinstellungen, nach denen richten sich auch einige Anwendungen von Gnome und KDE sowie das Tastaturschema. Gehört also schon hier rein, denk ich mal.


----------



## aNero (2. November 2003)

mir schin das etwas komisch alles ohne erklärung und nix... hat sich angesehen wie etwas für das php... forum. Auserdem wen man schon was hier reinschreibt dan doch bitte mit erklärung oder? ich habe hier keinen plan und wen ihr dan mit sowas kommt was soll ich den da blicken?


----------



## JohannesR (2. November 2003)

Tja, dann frag doch erstmal nach, versuch dich an Google und fang nicht sofort an, meine Hilfestellung als falsch darzustellen. DU hast naemlich weniger ahnung als ich...
Wenn ich "/etc/environment" in Google suche beschreibt das erste Ergebniss praezise, was diese Datei macht Mitdenken ist schon erforderlich, es sei denn du bezahlst mich stundenweise, dann bete ich es dir vor! Wenn du dir die Muehe gemacht haettest, meinen Post zu lesen, waehren dir die "de_DE" aufgefallen. Das haette schon so einiges ausgesagt, oder nicht?


----------



## aNero (4. November 2003)

toll wenigstens eine winzige kleine minimale einleitung bzw. erklärung ist doch nicht zuviel verlangt oder?


----------



## JohannesR (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aNero _
> *toll wenigstens eine winzige kleine minimale einleitung bzw. erklärung ist doch nicht zuviel verlangt oder? *



Nein, eigentlich nicht, ich haette dir auch gerne und schnell geholfen, aber nicht, wenn das gegenueber sich weigert, mitzudenken... 
Sorry, aber das hab ich nicht gerne. Uebrigens solltest du, wenn du wirklich umsteigen willst, Englisch lernen, ohne Englisch kommt man im Linux-Bereich nicht sehr weit...


----------



## aNero (5. November 2003)

von jemanden der einen solchen brocken hinwirft und einfach zu faul ist einige einleitende worte ect. zu geben will ich keine hilfe


----------



## Christian Fein (5. November 2003)

aNero, deeinstalliere Linux doch einfach. Das machts einfacher.

Du hast eine absolut passenden Tip bekommen.

Die Faulheit hast du in diesem Fall begangen. Wenn mir jemand einen Tip gibt 
und ich ihn nicht verstehe dann versuche ich anhand des Tips zu googlen.

google /etc/enviroment hätte demnach genügend (hunderte) Treffer gebracht
die dir einwandfrei dargelegt hätten das Johannes recht gehabt hat.

Fehlersuche und Beheben ist die Aufgabe des Administrators des Linux Systems,
und als solcher sollte mann sich über jeden Tip freuen, wenn mann mal auf dem
Schlauch steht.
Es ist alleinig deine Aufgabe dich zu informieren.

Wenn du der Meinung bist, das dies für dich zu Anstrengend ist und du lieber sämmtliche
Erklärungen von anderen Zugeschoben bekommen willst, ohne selber was dafür zu tun, und
dann auch noch andere wegen eines richtigen, aber nicht so ausführlichen Tipps anmachst 
dann bleibe lieber bei Windows. Das ist besser für dich, und alle anderen.


----------



## aNero (6. November 2003)

Sehr liebends würdig!
ich will nicht das mir alles "zugeschoben wird" aber  die höfflichkeit gebitetet es doch wenigstens n bischen was dazu zu schreiben oder lieg ich jetzt falsch? ein zwei sätze sind doch wohl nicht zu viel verlangt oder? 

ps. wer soll schon daruf kommen nach etwas derartigen (was mir wie ein ganz normaler programmcode erscheint) zu googeln? ich jedenfals nicht! und ein forum wie dieses ist normal dafür da um zu helfen


----------



## JohannesR (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aNero _
> *Sehr liebends würdig!
> ich will nicht das mir alles "zugeschoben wird" aber  die höfflichkeit gebitetet es doch wenigstens n bischen was dazu zu schreiben oder lieg ich jetzt falsch? ein zwei sätze sind doch wohl nicht zu viel verlangt oder?
> 
> ps. wer soll schon daruf kommen nach etwas derartigen (was mir wie ein ganz normaler programmcode erscheint) zu googeln? ich jedenfals nicht! und ein forum wie dieses ist normal dafür da um zu helfen *



Ja, wir sind hier, um zu helfen, aber du musst schon mitdenken! Aber wenn ich in einer Antwort was lese, was ich nicht verstehe, lese ich es, versuche es zuzuordnen und wenn das nicht klappt zu Googlen!


----------



## Dario Linsky (7. November 2003)

Nichts für ungut, aber was haltet Ihr davon, wenn Ihr jetzt einfach mal mit dieser Haarspalterei aufhört? Das führt doch zu nichts...


----------



## Christian Fein (10. November 2003)

aNero: Es handelt sich nicht um Programmcode.
Zudem solltest du dir dabei eben auch anschauen was es mit der lokalisation auf sich hat.
Und das kann mann in 2-3 Sätzen nicht ertklären. Zudem ist Linux das best dokumentierte System überhaupt. Das heisst es gibt massig kostenlose Quellen im Internet und auf deinem Rechner (man, info, howtos) die mann durchstöbern kann.

Das jemand der neu bei Linux ist, die vielfalt, und auch vielen unterschiedlichen Informationstellen übersieht ist verständlich.
Jedoch ist Linux Lernen eine Holschuld. Das heisst du musst Initiative zeigen um dir deine Informationen zu holen.
Wir im Forum helfen jemanden gern wenn er nicht weiterkommt. Aber was wir nicht machen ist wie in Seminare Wissen zu vermitteln.
Wenn jemand lust hat 2-3 Sätze hinzuzuschreiben, dann schreibt er diese.
Verlangen, oder unbedingt erwarten kann mann das nicht.


----------

